# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Universitätsklinikum Mannheim "Kampf gegen den Krebs"

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Harro

*Stark besuchte Veranstaltung

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, das Interesse für diese seit 2005 jährlich wiederkehrende Veranstaltung war riesig. Der große Hörsaal war nahezu voll besetzt. Auch die hiesige SHG Rhein-Neckar war mit einem repräsentativen Stand unter der Führung von Hansjörg Burger vertreten. Professor Wenz, als Mitinitiator des Interdisziplinären Tumorzentrums Mannheim (ITM) begrüßte die aus nah und fern angereisten Gäste. Es gab viele Fragen am Ende der Vorträge, die von den fachkundigen Experten oder von Prof. Wenz selbst beantwortet wurden. Das Thema molekulare Medizin als Unterstützung der Chemotherapie war ein zukunftsweisendes Modell, das leider für PCa noch nicht viel zu bieten hat, denn Avastin und Glivec sind bislang zumindest nach dem Vortrag des Mediziners des Klinikums noch eher für andere Tumoren prädestiniert. Die palliative Medizin war ein beherrschendes Thema, das insbesondere durch die Ausweitung der Bettenanzahl in den früher Hospize genannten Kliniken immer mehr Bedeutung bekommt. Akzeptanz gehört dazu, zu erkennen, daß nämlich Sterben oder der Tod zum Leben gehört. Die anschließende Besichtigung der Radio-Onkologie mit den neuesten Bestrahlungsgeräten war für viele Besucher nach einer ausreichenden kostenlosen Verköstigung mit diversen Leckereien und  zahlreichen Getränken der Höhepunkt der gelungenen Veranstaltung.

*"Wer bekommt, was er mag, ist erfolgreich. Wer mag, was er bekommt, ist glücklich.
*(Martin Luther)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Stammzellenforschung

*Hallo, gerade heute hat Wolfgang Clement in der "WAMS" erneut vehement ein Plädoyer für die Forschung an Stammzellen kund getan. Mein heutiger Besuch im DKFZ hat mich nachhaltig beeindruckt. Was dort an geballtem Wissen durch die anwesenden hochkarätigen Wissenschaftler und Ärzte inhaliert werden konnte, war den Ausflug nach Heidelberg mehr als wert.
 Allein das Tumorstammzellkonzept, das der hochmotivierte Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Wick temperamentvoll und ohne Konzeptblatt flüssig versuchte, den zahlreichen Gästen zu verdeutlichen, erforderte ein hohes Maß an Aufmerksamkeit. Die primäre Forschung beschäftigt sich jetzt überwiegend noch mit den Hirntumoren, wobei Tumorstammzellen in der ersten Phase bei Gliomen nachgewiesen werden konnten. Der äußerste spannende Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Schlegel über die Ionenstrahltherapie gab einen ersten Einblick in die gewaltige Dimension dieses weltweit größten in einer Klinik in Betrieb gehenden Bestrahlungszentrum mit Schwerionen. Wenn man sich vorstellt, daß die Strahlen mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 200 000 Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde auf die Tumorareale aufprallen, wird einem schwindelig. Man hofft, jährlich bis 1000 Patienten behandeln zu können. Die Anlage soll im Herbst in Betrieb gehen. Nachdem Prof. Schlegel in einem Halbsatz andeutete, daß man sogar Rezidive aus schon bestrahlten Arealen mit den Schwerion nachbestrahlen könnte, erkundigte ich mich nach dem möglichen Zeitpunkt wegen der schon langen Warteliste. Prof. Schlegel meinte aber, daß man in erster Linie jüngere und schwerstbetroffene Patienten behandeln wolle. Es war ein langer Tag mit vielen hoffnungsvollen neuen Ausblicken auch für unseren PCa. 

Info auch hier:http://www.ionentherapie-info.de/

*"Die Hauptaufgabe des Lehrers ist nicht, Bedeutungen zu erklären, sondern an die Tür des Geistes zu klopfen"
*(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

> Wenn man sich vorstellt, daß die Strahlen mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 200 000 *Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde* auf die Tumorareale aufprallen, wird einem schwindelig.


Harald, Harald!

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Ralf - der Zweifler

*Hallo, lieber Ralf, wenn Prof. Schlegel nicht noch erläuternd hinzugefügt hätte, daß diese Geschwindigkeit fast 70% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entsprechen würde, hätte auch ich wohl ungläubig reagiert. Nun werde ich mich aber schon wegen Deiner Zweifel noch mehr mit dem ganzen Ablauf beschäftigen und Weiteres verkünden.

Hier schon eine Einblendung:

*Wie werden die Teilchen beschleunigt?*
Dazu ist eine große und komplizierte Anlage notwendig. Die Ionen werden zunächst auf einer fünf Meter langen Geraden in Hochfrequenzstrukturen beschleunigt. Dann münden sie in einen Kreisverkehr, dem sogenannten Synchrotron. Dort erreichen die Teilchen bis zu drei Viertel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

*"Wo du sicher bist, setze Fragezeichen"*
(Wieslaw Brudzinski)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo, lieber Hutschi. Deine Begeisterung als Ingenieur für die neue grosse Technik, vorgetragen wieder einmal auf einem jener Mammut-Kongresse in Ehren, aber ich muss Dir als Nicht-Ingenieur leider antworten, dass die dort zum Vortrag gekommene Gigantomanie mich mit Grausen und bösen Ahnungen erfüllt. Es werden so viel finanzielle Resourcen in diese Maschinerie investiert, dass diese eine Dynamik entwickelt, sich zu rentieren. Wie in einen Wasserstrudel werden mehr und mehr vermeintlich Therapie-Bedürftige benötigt und genötigt werden, sich in dieses System hinein zu begeben, und einmal drin, kommen sie nicht mehr heraus. Deshalb besuche ich Kongresse nur sehr selektiv, und würde nie in eines der im Aufbau befindlichen Prostatakrebs-Zentren gehen, die scheinbar eine bessere Therapie, in Wirklichkeit aber auf jeden Fall eine Therapie durchführen wollen, und zwar eine radikale, mittels der kapitalintensiven Apparate-Medizin. Sanfte Diagnostik, nicht invasive Therapien, aktives Überwachen bleiben da auf der Strecke. Da ständen ja alle Maschinen still. 

Ich selber bin ein Beispiel dafür, dass man mit Prostatakrebs alt werden kann. Das verdanke ich aber nicht den Professoren, die da auf Kongressen referieren (= sich selbst und ihre "Therapien" anpreisen) sondern weil ich richtige Diagnostik und Therapie in Nischen gesucht und gefunden habe. Und ich bin sicher, dass es noch andere gibt, die gleicher Ansicht sind.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Winni.da

.....STUNDENkilometer pro SEKUNDE...  ?????????????

----------


## Harro

*Skeptische Einstellung zu modernen Bestrahlungsgeräten

*Hallo, lieber Reinardo, Deine Zurückhaltung kann ich durchaus verstehen. Wenn aber nun schon jetzt feststeht, daß bislang unheilbare Tumoren mit dieser neuen Schwerionentechnik zu 70% kurativ behandelt werden konnten, dann sollte das doch aufhorchen lassen. Leider gibt es noch nicht viel Gedrucktes. Auch gestern in Heidelberg fehlten noch umfangreiche Erläuterungsbroschüren. Von mir nun das noch:

Im Kampf gegen Krebs spielen Strahlen eine wichtige Rolle. Mediziner setzen sie seit langem ein, um Tumoren abzutöten. Meist arbeiten sie mit Röntgen- oder Gammastrahlen, die aus energiereichen Lichtteilchen bestehen. Die Teilchen durchdringen das Gewebe und zerstören dort Moleküle, sodass sogenannte freie Radikale entstehen. Die Radikale schädigen die Krebszellen so sehr, dass diese absterben und nicht mehr wuchern können. Der Nachteil der Röntgen- und Gammastrahlen ist aber, dass sie entlang ihrer gesamten Wegstrecke freie Radikale erzeugen. Um einen Tumor im Körperinnern zu behandeln, müssen die Strahlen auch durch gesundes Gewebe hindurch, das sie dabei zwangsläufig in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Gesunde Zellen können sich dabei so verändern, dass sie später zu Krebszellen werden. Die Bestrahlung die heilen soll, provoziert also mitunter eine neue Krebserkrankung, die allerdings meist erst Jahrzehnte später ausbricht.
Moderne Techniken helfen, diese Schwierigkeiten der Strahlentherapie zu umgehen. Sie setzen nicht auf Röntgen- oder Gammastrahlen, sondern auf Ionenstrahlen. Ionen sind kleine, elektrisch geladene Teilchen. Ihr wichtigster Vorteil liegt darin, dass sie ihre zerstörende Wirkung erst tief im Gewebe entfalten und auf dem Weg dahin nur wenig Schaden anrichten.
Wenn sie ins Körpergewebe eindringen, durchfliegen sie die ersten Schichten fast ungebremst und werden dann langsamer. Erst am Ende ihrer Bahn, in einem Bereich, der Forscher "Bragg-Peak" nennen, geben sie den größten Teil ihrer Energie ab und schädigen die Zellen. Der Bragg Peak liegt umso tiefer, je höher die Geschwindigkeit der Ionen ist. Gelingt es, die Teilchen auf ein definiertes Tempo zu bringen, dann kann man Tumoren im Körperinnern millimetergenau abtöten, das umliegende gesunde Gewebe aber weitgehend schonen. Genau das ist das Ziel der Therapien mit Ionenstrahlen. Wenn ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich wieder.*

"Wenn ihr mehr an das Leben glaubtet, würdet ihr weniger nach dem Augenblick hinwerfen"
*(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> .....STUNDENkilometer pro SEKUNDE... ?????????????


Es dürften 200.000 km pro Sekunde sein, was ungefähr 2/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Hutschi hat sich einfach verschrieben mit seinen _Stunden_kilometern.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Noch ein ungläubiger Thomas

*Hallo, Winni da, mal wieder:

Zitat:  *..Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde ...?????????

*Ich habe den Beschleuniger nicht konstruiert, ihn mir aber angeschaut. Eine Meisterleistung der Technik, und der Linearbeschleuniger mit einer Länge von 20 Meter bringt die Ionen tatsächlich auf dieses Tempo!!!!

*In leichter Abwandlung von Ludwigs Leitspruch: "Wer es nicht besser weiß, sollte es zunächst mal glauben"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Geschwindigkeitsangabe etwas verwirrend

*Hallo, lieber Schorschel:




> Es dürften 200.000 km pro Sekunde sein, was ungefähr 2/3 der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Hutschi hat sich einfach verschrieben mit seinen _Stunden_kilometern.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Schorschel


Du hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Habe mir eben noch einmal meinen Stenogrammblock vorgenommen und da steht natürlich, wie vom Professor richtig formuliert "200 000 Kilometer pro Sekunde". Durch die häufige Geschwindigkeitsangabe beim Autofahren - ich fahre immer noch gern schnell, wenn es denn möglich ist - habe ich das Wort Stundenkilometer verwendet, ohne zunächst zu bemerken, daß das so im Zusammenhang mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder dem Strahlentempo falsch ist. Also, um WW nachzuahmen: "Asche auf mein Haupt".

*"Ein guter Lehrer hat nur eine Sorge: zu lehren, wie man ohne ihn auskommt"  * (Andrè Gide, französischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...habe ich das Wort Stundenkilometer verwendet, ohne zunächst zu bemerken, daß das so im Zusammenhang mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder dem Strahlentempo falsch ist...


Falsch ist es nicht...

Du hättest durchaus auch von 720.000.000 Stundenkilometern sprechen können. :-)))

Nichts für ungut und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hitschi,



> *..Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde ...?????????*


Du hast wohl bei der Physikstunde nicht aufgepaßt!

Nicht Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde sondern Meter/Sekunde = m/s und die 



> Geschwindigkeit von 200 000 Stundenkilometer pro Sekunde auf die


ist nicht richtig angegeben *sie lautet richtig 200 000 Km/s aber besser ist* *200 000 000 m/s den* *Lichtgeschwindigkeit* mißt man in Meter = m, weil m die Einheitsbasis ist und leitet sich zu dm -> cm -> mm u.s.w. 

Winni.da ist Physiker und wollte Dir nich zeigen wie sich das so verhält weil es einfach zur allgemein Bildung gehört!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Fast schon vermisst

*Hallo, Helmut, also Dich mit Deinen meist überflüssigen Belehrungen habe ich schon fast vermisst. Nun weiß ich es aber ganz genau, obwohl ich es schon vorher wusste, und werde es trotzdem bestimmt nie wieder tun. Pass nur auf, daß Dir nicht mal ein Lapsus unterläuft.

*"Adler fliegen allein. Schafe gehen in Herden"  * (Aus China)

Gruß vom im Physikunterricht befreiten Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Winni.da ist Physiker und wollte Dir nich zeigen wie sich das so verhält weil es einfach zur allgemein Bildung gehört!


Tja, Hutschi, so ist das mit der Bildung. Pass bloß auf, dass Du Dich nicht wieder verschreibst, denn Deine Richter sind sehr ungnädig.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Gnädiger Richter

*Hallo, Dieter, es gibt Situationen, die kann man kaum beeinflussen. Da hat sich etwas irgendwo im Unterbewusstsein festgesetzt, und das kommt dann plötzlich automatisch
nach vorn. Aber, ich bin ja mit einem weitestgehend blauen Auge davon gekommen, nachdem ich meinen Lapsus eingestanden habe, und zwar schon vor dem Nachhilfeunterricht vom Tegernsee.

*"Nichts ist so gefährlich wie das Allzu-modern-Sein. Man gerät in Gefahr, plötzlich aus der Mode zu kommen"
*(Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Aber, ich bin ja mit einem weitestgehend blauen Auge davon gekommen, nachdem ich meinen Lapsus eingestanden habe, und zwar schon vor dem Nachhilfeunterricht vom Tegernsee.


Hallo Hutschi,

so schlimm war dieser Lappsuss doch gar nicht, es gibt schlimmere.

Weil wir so nett am Plänkeln sind: Es kann sehr fatal sein, einem altbewährten Autofahrer in seine Geschwindigkeit hineinzureden. Suizid sozusagen:



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Dabei wäre es so einfach gewesen

*Hallo, Schorschel:




> Falsch ist es nicht...
> 
> Du hättest durchaus auch von 720.000.000 Stundenkilometern sprechen können. :-)))
> 
> Nichts für ungut und herzliche Grüße
> 
> Schorschel


Das, lieber Schorschel, hätte übrigens viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregt als 200 000 Kilometer in der Sekunde. Das Leben könnte so einfach sein, wenn man es nicht manchmal selbst komplizierter macht, als es ist.

*"Nichtstun macht eigentlich nur Spaß, wenn man eigentlich viel zu tun hat"
*(George Mikes, britischer Humorist)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

und was bringt uns das Alles als Schwerbetroffene, ich habe dich oft schon befragt. Nichts, für uns gibt es nur die Möglichkeit mit dem PK und den Metastasen klar zu kommen. 

Der lokale Kampf hat doch in den meisten Fällen, nicht viel gebracht, nur verlängert. Mit welchen Nebenwirkungen und körperlichen Schwächen. Schau dir doch die PKGs an, von einigen die mit Mengen von Medikamenten sich jetz vollstopfen. Die Langzeitnebenwirkungen kennen wir noch gar nicht.

Die Devise ist Umkehr der Krebs-Zellatmung, zur Sauerstoffatmung. Damit haben wir eine Möglichkeit und der Beeinflussung unserer Organe mit naturheilkundlichen Hilfen. Nicht mit Zerstörung von kranken und gesunden Zellen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich möchte noch kurz etwas zur sachlichen Seite der Ionenstrahlen anmerken, und zwar beruhen diese auf dem selben physikalischen Prinzip wie bei der Protonenbestrahlung. In meinen Ausführungen über meine Therapie-Entscheidungsfindung hatte ich dies mit _Diagrammen_ dargelegt.
Der Vorteil der Ionenstrahlung gegenüber der Protonenstrahlung ist die größere Masse der Ionen, so dass bei gleicher Strahlungsbelastung eine 2  5x größere biologische Wirkung erreicht wird. Der Nachteil oder die Gefahr ist aber, dass mit der Ionenstrahlung eine starke Sekundäremission (Strahlung) ausgelöst wird und über die Auswirkungen dieser vagabundierenden Strahlung keine Langzeiterfahrungen vorliegen. 

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> ...den Professoren, die da auf Kongressen referieren (= sich selbst und ihre "Therapien" anpreisen)


Da sind sie wieder die so genannten Mietmäuler.

Zum Beispiel:
Obacht, Mietmaul!

Dass angesehene Ärzte auf PR-Veranstaltungen gegen Honorar das Mietmaul geben und Werbung für Arzneimittel machen.

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...l.asp?id=38980
http://www.links-netz.de/K_texte/K_r...esundheit.html

Na denn,
freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte noch kurz etwas zur sachlichen Seite der Ionenstrahlen anmerken...
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Dann möchte ich mich etwas unsachliches dazu sagen. Was soll der Quatsch? 2/3 Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist garnix. Ich komme ganz ohne einen Beschleuniger von 0 auf über Hundert in weniger als einer Sekunde.....allerdings nur auf meiner Waage. Nichts für Ungut, ihr Technikfreaks.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Hans,

100 ist viel zu viel, ich komme nur auf 72. Ähnliches solltest du anstreben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo lieber Hans,
> 
> 100 ist viel zu viel, ich komme nur auf 72. Ähnliches solltest du anstreben.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo lieber Konrad,

momentan gibt es eine Bundes-Kampagne gegen Magersucht. Zielgruppe: hauptsächlich Mädchen und junge Frauen. Da kommst Du also nicht infrage, alleine schon wegen des Alters.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Schau doch das mal an:

http://www.sat1.at/news/sendung/content/26838/002/

Solche "Striche" wären mein Fall nicht gewesen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo lieber Hans,
> 
> 100 ist viel zu viel, ich komme nur auf 72. Ähnliches solltest du anstreben.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Lieber Konrad,
irgendwo hast Du Recht aber 72kg oder ähnliches wäre bei mir (1,92) in der Tat mit Dieters catwalk Mädels zu vergleichen. Größere Möpse als diese Twiggis habe ich aber.
Gruß,
Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter, Hallo Hans,

ich fühle mich nicht so dünn. Genug Bauch ist noch da für die Mistelspritzen. Ich bin ein "Viel- Gesundesser" bei dem es nicht anschlägt. Besser so als anders, die Ernährungsumstellung machts.

Mit einem dicken Bauch, hätte ich ja wenigstens nicht die Harn- Stuhlinkontinentprobleme, bin ja weder operiert, noch bestrahlt.

Hans wie hast du die tolle Bestrahlung erlebt, nicht so euphorisch wie Hutschi, wie ich glaube. Es kommt halt auf den PK Fortschritt an, das ist unser Problem.

Ich darf mir morgen hier bei uns einen Vortrg anschauen und -hören "Aktuelle Möglichkeiten der Bildgebung bei Prostatakarzinom".

Dieter wie wird das Wetter ab 1. März bei euch da oben, kann man noch einige Tage Urlaub von daheim machen?


Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dieter wie wird das Wetter ab 1. März bei euch da oben, kann man noch einige Tage Urlaub von daheim machen?


Wie heißt es so nett: Es gibt kein falsches Wetter, sondern nur falsche Kleidung.

Momentan kann man unsere Region gar nicht empfehlen: neblige Waschküche. Ich persönlich würde heute drin bleiben, aber ich habe unvorsichtigerweise eine Radtour versprochen, um bei verschiedenen Händlern Profilhölzer anzugucken... na ja.

Frag mich nochmal in 8 Tagen nach dem Wetter!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hans wie hast du die tolle Bestrahlung erlebt, nicht so euphorisch wie Hutschi, wie ich glaube. Es kommt halt auf den PK Fortschritt an, das ist unser Problem.
> Gruß Konrad


Genau so war es und so isses immer noch, Konrad. Ich bin eher sehr enttäuscht über die ganze Geschichte. Prä IMRT CTs und MRTs haben ein falsches Bild von dem Ausmaß meiner Erkrankung geliefert, was die Mannheimer überhaupt dazu veranlasste, mir eine IMRT anzubieten. Ein post IMRT Cholin11 PET/Ct hat ganz andere Wahrheiten an den Tag gebracht, nämlich multiple Lymphknotenmetastasen im gesamten Abdomen und Thoraxbereich mit Verdacht auf ossäre Infiltration in LWS u. HWS sowie Verdacht einer Lungenmetastase.
Das Resultat der IMRT war ein deutlicher PSA Rückgang von 15 auf 0,9 kurz nach der Bestrahlung und ein sehr rasanter Wiederanstieg, mittlerweile auf 37ng/ml. Ich frage mich ob die IMRT meine Prognose eher verschlechtert hat als verbessert.
Als Beilage habe ich Diarrhöe Schübe mit Inkontinenzbegleitung sowie 4 Besuche der Toilette jede Nacht.
Hutschi, den ich sehr schätze, hat ganz andere Voraussetzungen gehabt und sein Lobeslied auf Prof. Wenz, auf dessen Schoß er ab und zu mal sitzen darf, ist mit der nötigen Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ich besuche Prof. Heidenreich am 10.02.08 und entscheide mich danach für meine weitere Behandlung. Bis dahin und in Vorbereitung auf eine erste Chemo nehme ich alles zu mir, was die Leber und die Abwehr stärkt und lasse alles weg was das Gegenteil tut.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Indirekte Miesmacherei

*Hallo Hans-W., bislang habe ich Dich als redlichen Überbringer auch von ungünstigen Nachrichten sehr geschätzt. Unser letztes Gespräch in Mannheim in Anwesenheit Deiner  Dich noch beruflich unterstützenden Ehefrau verlief sehr harmonisch. Ich bin sehr bekümmert über den weiteren Ablauf Deiner PKH nach der Bestrahlung. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, ob Du durchgehend IMRT hattest, oder erst in zweiten Phase? Ich finde es aber trotz Deiner Misere für sehr takt- und respektlos sowohl mir gegenüber als auch Prof. Wenz gegenüber solche Formulierungen hier niederzuschreiben:




> Hutschi, den ich sehr schätze, hat ganz andere Voraussetzungen gehabt und sein Lobeslied auf Prof. Wenz, auf dessen Schoß er ab und zu mal sitzen darf, ist mit der nötigen Vorsicht zu genießen.


Mehrfach hatte ich Dir Hilfe angeboten, die Du ziemlich rüde ausgeschlagen hast, weil Du auf ein nachträgliches Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz keinen Wert legen würdest. Du schreibst von Prä IMRT, was immer das bedeuten soll?
Waren also die vorher stattgefunden Untersuchungen Auslöser der Bereitschaft für eine Bestrahlung? Hat also diese Voruntersuchung zu einer falschen Bewertung geführt?  Dann kann man doch wohl kaum den Mannheimern einen Vorwurf machen. Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du die neue Situation meistern kannst.

*"Leider erkennen viele Menschen erst im Unglück, dass sie früher glücklich waren"
*(Bertrand Russel, englischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

> *Indirekte Miesmacherei*
> 
> Ich bin sehr bekümmert über den weiteren Ablauf Deiner PKH nach der Bestrahlung. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, ob Du durchgehend IMRT hattest, oder erst in zweiten Phase? Ich finde es aber trotz Deiner Misere für sehr takt- und respektlos sowohl mir gegenüber als auch Prof. Wenz gegenüber solche Formulierungen hier niederzuschreiben:
> Mehrfach hatte ich Dir Hilfe angeboten, die Du ziemlich rüde ausgeschlagen hast, weil Du auf ein nachträgliches Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz keinen Wert legen würdest. Du schreibst von Prä IMRT, was immer das bedeuten soll?
> Waren also die vorher stattgefunden Untersuchungen Auslöser der Bereitschaft für eine Bestrahlung? Hat also diese Voruntersuchung zu einer falschen Bewertung geführt? Dann kann man doch wohl kaum den Mannheimern einen Vorwurf machen. 
> Gruß Hutschi


Mal halblang, Harald. Warum so empfindlich? Wenn dich meine Redensart "auf dem Schoß von Prof. Wenz" stört, tut es mir Leid und ich entschuldige mich wenn ich dadurch deine Gefühle oder deinen Stolz irgendwie verletzt habe. Das sagt man bei uns wenn jemand ständig und nur positiv über eine bestimmte Person berichtet und kein negatives Wort über diese Person akzeptiert.
Zu deinen Fragen, auch wenn ich es Dir schon früher gesagt habe, ich war zuerst für 22 Sitzungen auf Linearbeschleuniger 1 und hatte erst danach 13 Sitzungen auf dem IMRT Beschleuniger.
Prä heißt "vor" und ist das Gegenteil von Post, was "hinter oder danach" bedeutet, in diesem Falle davor.
Was angebliche Hilfe deinerseits mir gegenüber betrifft, die ich rüde ablehnte kann ich nur lachen, denn auch hier täuscht dich dein Gedächtnis. Ich bin kein Mensch, der die Hilfe anderer rüde ablehnt. Ist mit deiner Hilfe gemeint, dass du mir sagtest, dass ich mit Prof. Wenz sprechen sollte? Eine große Hilfe, Hutschi, die ich sogar in Anspruch genommen habe in dem ich um einen Gesprächstermin bei Prof. Wenz 2 mal gebeten habe. Prof. Wenz hat leider nur Zeit für Privatpatienten und hat mich über dritte an seine Assistenzärzte verwiesen. War es rüde von mir darüber enttäuscht zu sein und dir dies mitzuteilen?
Ich finde nirgendwo einen Vorwurf in meinem vorherigen Beitrag, der den Mannheimern etwas unrechtes vorwirft. Auf der anderen Seíte lass ich es mir nicht verbieten, meine Erfahrung in Mannheim mit den Nebenwirkungen an andere weiter zu geben. Es tut mir Leid für dich wenn Tatsachen, die mir passiert sind nicht in dein Weltbild passen und Kratzer an deimen Idol hinterlassen. Die Mannheimer Mannschaft war bis auf einen, den ich nie kennen gelernt und deswegen nicht bewerten kann sehr nett und proffessionell. Bei genauer Lesung meines Vorbeitrages müsste dir deutlich geworden sein, dass die Fehlinformation vor der Strahlenbehandlung zu der Zulassung zur IMRT geführt hat. Das ändert nichts an den Nebenwirkungen, die ich von der Bestrahlung bekommen habe und an der Tatsache, dass die IMRT bei mir so zu sagen für die Katz gewesen ist.
Danke, das du trotzdem Sorgen um mich machst.
Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Verwirrende Beschreibung

*Lieber Gutmensch Hans-W., was prä im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch bedeutet ist mir schon geläufig. Also hast Du mit vorher nur die CT gemeint und auch noch eine MRT. Diese also vor der Bestrahlung zur Kontrolle gemachten Untersuchungen konnten Deine befallenen Areale nicht darstellen. Ich habe die dann von Dir nachher vorgenommene Cholin-PET vor der Bestrahlung machen lassen. Die Mannheimer wussten also genau, wo es was zu bestrahlen gab. Dann habe ich ja auch darauf bestanden von Anfang an IMRT zu bekommen, was die Heidelberger, weil Nichthochrisikopatient zunächst ablehnten. Allerdings muss ich Dir bestätigen, daß Du mir tatsächlich einmal gesagt hattest, Prof. Wenz hätte Dich an seine Assistenzärzte verwiesen. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich ihn dann persönlich angesprochen, warum er bei Dir keine MRT-Spektroskopie eingeplant hätte und auch die nachträgliche CT unterblieb. Beim Blick auf seinen PC zu Deiner Akte, meinte er, dass Du Dich für die Nachkontrolle, ich glaube in Wittlich, entschieden hättest. Ist also wohl irgendwie alles schief gelaufen. Unser PCa, aber irgendwie wohl alle Tumoren bleiben ein Rätsel mit mehr als 7 Siegeln. Wenn Dich meine Formulierung *rüde* unangenehm berührt, bedauere ich das ausdrücklich. Vielleicht kam das aber auch von Deiner irgendwo hier von Dir im Forum geäußerten Bitte, mich da nicht mehr einzumischen oder so ähnlich. Ich hoffe nun für Dich, das Deine nächsten Schritte zur Bewältigung Deiner akuten Probleme Dir Linderung verschaffen und Du noch viele Jahre in lebenswerter Qualität mit Deiner Frau verbringen kannst.

*"Hast du ein zufriedenes Herz, so ist's genug, um fröhlich zu sein"
*(Titus Maccius Plautus)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans-W,

Bei der Art Deiner Bestrahlung mit 22 Flächenbombardements und 13 IMRT-Bestrahlungen steigt natürlich das Risiko erheblich mit den von Dir geschilderten Nebenwirkungen sich herumplagen zu müssen. Besonders ärgerlich an Deiner Situation ist noch, dass die ganze Behandlung für die Katz war.
Du hast 347 Beiträge im Forum geschrieben, so dass es mir unverständlich ist, dass Du mit einem normalen CT und MRT in Deiner Situation die Entscheidung für eine Bestrahlung getroffen und das aussagefähige PET-Cholin-CT hinterher gemacht hast. Ich weise schon fast gebetmühlenartig seit über einem Jahr im Forum auf die Möglichkeiten des PET-Cholin-CT hin.
Ich kommentiere dies auch nur, um anderen Lesern zu verdeutlichen, wie wichtig es ist, vor einer Therapieentscheidung die Diagnoseseite richtig auszuschöpfen.
Ich wünsche und hoffe, dass es Dir gelingt, Deine nicht geringen Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen, wobei die Vorgehensweise von HansiB und Ulrich in Deiner Situation schon eine Überlegung sein sollte. Voraussetzung ist auch, dass Du Dein Übergewicht durch Ernährungsumstellung in den Griff bekommst und schnellstmöglich 20 % abspeckst.
Alles Gute
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich muss Knut zustimmen, bei Gewichtsabnahme und Therapievorschlag. Wir 2 "Hänser" haben schon darüber presönlich gesprochen. 

Es gehört halt eine "Grundeinstellung" von Anfang an dazu. Ich muss aber den Bestrahlern den Vorwuf machen, bei einem aPSA von 270 (wenn kontrolliert) oder ähnlich muss man davon ausgehen, daß LK- oder Knochenmetastasen da sind. Woher kommt sonst der hohe PSA?

Was soll da bestrahlt werden. Seit Jahren weise ich darauf hin und nerve Knut und Harald, daß bei dieser Situation (Flächenbestrahlung) meiner Meinung nach, auch bei Metastasenbestrahlung, siehe JochenM, eine Bestrahlung nichts bringt, oder kontraproduktiv ist. 

Ich habe auch schon oft von meiner größten Metastase (5.LW-Schmerzmetastase) erzählt, die ausdrücklich NICHT bestrahlt werden sollte (Strahlen-Prof.) wenn keine Schmerzen da sind, waren damals keine (auch ohne nicht meiner Meinung nach). 

Da wird Geschäft gemacht, wir kennen es ja auch bei der OP und Bestrahlung danach, Lk Entnahme u.ä.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass die Mannheimer bei sorgfältiger Prüfung der Historie und den vorher gemachten Untersuchungen Hans-W nicht hätten bestrahlen dürfen. Hier geht es natürlich um die Auslastung der teuren Apparaturen, und diese bewussten unnützen und dem Patienten schädigenden Behandlungen sind meiner Überzeugung nach auch eine gewaltige Belastung des Gesundheitssystems. Aber in dieser Sache gibt es keine Protestaktionen der Ärzteschaft, wobei diese noch nicht begriffen hat, dass auch solche unnützen Behandlungen zumindest den Ast ansägen, auf dem sie sitzen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Nachträgliche Überprüfung

*Hallo, Knut, es sollte festzustellen sein, ob den Mannheimern alle Fakten bekannt waren, was man normalerweise hätte erwarten können. Auch wenn Hans-W. wohl nicht den direkten Kontakt zum Professor Wenz hatte - es gibt auch noch Prof. Lohr, der in der Materie ebenso 100% bewandert ist und mit mir die letzten Details besprochen hat - und der kaum einer Bestrahlung zugestimmt hätte, wenn ihm die möglicherweise ungünstigen Werte bekannt gewesen wären. Prof. Lohr war auch bei den Kassenpatienten häufiger an den Geräten zu sehen, um immer informiert zu sein. Leider läßt sich das nun das Rad nicht mehr zurückdrehen; mich interessieren aber trotzdem die Hintergründe, die ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch im Klinikum zur 3. MR-Spektroskopie im April erkunden möchte, auch wenn Hans-W. das nun nicht mehr hilft. Hindern wird er mich hoffentlich im Interesse zukünftiger Patienten nicht.

*"Dreie leben friedlich, wenn zwei nicht daheim sind"
*(Deutsches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Ich hoffe, dass Hans-W noch selber hier antwortet, welche Informationen die Mannheimer von ihm hatten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Harald,
> Ich hoffe, dass Hans-W noch selber hier antwortet, welche Informationen die Mannheimer von ihm hatten.
> Gruß Knut.


Dann werde ich das wohl jetzt tun ohne zu sehr ins Detail aus Datenschutzgründen zu gehen. Auf jeden Fall wurde im Vorgespräch jede verfügbare Information von mir auf den Tisch gelegt. Ich hatte eine dicke Mappe mit allen Untersuchungen/Ergebnissen, etc. dabei. Meine Vorgeschichte war zu 100% bekannt und ich habe sogar ein Profil mit wesentlich mehr Details als hier im Forum angegeben zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Ich zitiere das Klinikum " Nach sorgfältiger Prüfung der uns vorliegenden Unterlagen sehen wir die Indikation für eine Strahlentherapie als gegeben. Wir haben das Vorgehen und mögliche Therapiealternativen ausführlich mit dem Patienten/Patientin besprochen."
Es mag sehr nett gemeint sein, Hutschi, aber ich möchte nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich es nicht erlaube, wenn Du oder egal wer, mit Prof. Wenz oder wem auch immer über meine Krankenakte diskutierst. Es besteht ärztliche Schweigepflicht!!! Was Prof. Wenz Dir bereits über meinen Fall gesagt hat, verstößt bereits dagegen. Lass es bitte sein sonst muss ich wirklich rüde werden.
Was ich hier öffentlich preisgebe ist meine Sache und das habe ich unter Kontrolle. Wenn Dritte in meinem Namen ohne mein Einverständnis etwas machen und dann hier publizieren werden diese zukünftig mehrmals gefaltet und zum Propeller gemacht.
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Mehr als deutlich

*Hallo, lieber Hans-W., ich habe verstanden!!!

*"Wer nachdenkt sieht mehr, wer mehr sieht kann mehr mehr, wer mehr kann, kann irgendwann nicht mehr" * (Unbekannt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung zum Besuch DKFZ

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, auch wenn hier eine gewisse Voreingenommenheit, auch Verbitterung und Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit von Bestrahlungen eines Tumors zum Ausdruck kamen, möchte ich  doch der Vollständigkeit halber meine Erläuterungen zur Behandlung mit Schwerionen fortsetzen. Prof. Schlegel meinte denn auch, daß es oft eine Gratwanderung zwischen Nebenwirkungen und erneutem Tumorwachstum - Rezidiv - sei. Können nun Schwerionenbestrahlungen aus diesem Dilemma helfen. Wird *HIT* ein Hit? Der Physiker Schlegel ist überzeugt davon.  Der Tumor wird also mit Schwerionen beschossen, beispielsweise mit schweren Atomkernen des Kohlenstoffes. Die geladenen Partikel entstehen, wenn Kohlendioxid in eine Vakuumkammer strömt, und es dort Mikrowellen und Magnetfeldern ausgesetzt wird. Dabei verlieren die Atome des Gases ihre Elektronen und verwandeln sich in Ionen. Elektromagnetische Felder holen diese dann aus der Kammer heraus, bringen sie in einem Vorbeschleuniger auf Tempo und führen sie anschließend in einen ringförmigen Teilchenbeschleuniger - das sogenannte Synchroton. Dort reihen sich die Ionen in einen Kreisverkehr ein und werden von  großen Magneten auf bis zu drei Viertel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt. Sobald sie den gewünschten Schwung haben, treten sie aus dem Synchroton aus, werden in Vakuumröhren zu den Behandlungsplätzen auf den Tumor des Patienten geleitet.
Das alles klingt so, als würde jede Menge Technik dahinter stecken - und genau so ist es auch. Der Aufbau des *HIT* hat etwa hundert Millionen Euro gekostet, die zum größten Teil für den Ringbeschleuniger benötigt wurde. Er hat einen Durchmesser von 20 Metern und verbraucht so viel Strom wie eine Kleinstadt. Träger des Projekts ist das Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg, das die Finanzierung und den Betrieb des *HIT * übernimmt. Drei Kooperationspartner beteiligen sich weiterhin an der Entwicklung des Zentrums, das Deutsche Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ), die Gesellschaft für Schwerionenforschung Darmstadt (GSI) und das Forschungszentrum Rossendorf bei Dresden.
Anlagen für Ionenstrahl-Therapien gibt es zwar bereits in einigen Ländern. Doch zeichnet sich das *HIT* durch einige Besonderheiten aus. Zum Beispiel besteht in dem Heidelberger Zentrum die Möglichkeit, Patienten mit verschiedenen Ionensorten zu bestrahlen. Zur Wahl stehen Protonen, Helium-, Kohlenstoff- und Sauerstoffkerne - aus dieser Palette ergeben sich mehrere Therapiemöglichkeiten.
Außerdem ist das *HIT* die erste klinische Anlage auf der Welt, die das sogenannte "Rasterscan"-Verfahren für die Bestrahlung einsetzt. Es wurde von Forschern der GSI entwickelt und erprobt. Bei diesem Verfahren wird der Tumor Punkt für Punkt zerstört. Zunächst ermitteln die Mediziner mit einem Computertomografen, wie groß die Geschwulst ist, wo sie liegt und welche Form sie hat. Computerprogramme unterteilen den Tumor anschließend in digitale Scheiben und belegen jede Scheibe mit einem Netz von Bildpunkten Der Ionenstrahl folgt diesem Raster und beschießt jeden Punkt mit einer bestimmten, vorher berechneten Ionendosis. So zerstört der
 Strahl den Tumor Schicht für Schicht. Im Laufe der Rasterscan-Behandlung wird sowohl die Energie des Strahls - also das Tempo seiner Ionen - als auch seine Richtung verändert. Das Synchroton kann die geladenen Partikel auf unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten beschleunigen. Je nach Vorgabe dringen sie zwischen zwei und dreißig Zentimeter tief ins Gewebe ein. "Es ist sogar möglich, die Energie des Strahls im Sekundentakt zu ändern", sagt Thomas Haberer, wissenschaftlich-technischer Direktor des *HIT.* Die Richtung des Strahls wird von Magneten gesteuert. Dadurch lässt sich exakt vorgeben, wo die Teilchen den größten Teil ihrer Zerstörungskraft freisetzen.
Damit der Ionenstrahl punktgenau wirken kann, muss auch der Patient exakt ausgerichtet sein. Dafür ist im *HIT* ein automatisches Positionierungssystem zuständig. Der Patient liegt auf einem robotergesteuerten Behandlungstisch. Kunststoffschalen halten seinen Kopf, seinen Körper sowie Arme und Beine. "Dieses System ist weltweit einmalig, es regelt die Lage des Patienten so präzise, dass der Ionenstrahl auf einen Millimeter genau trifft", erläutert Wolfgang Schlegel, Leiter der Abteilung Medizinische Physik in der Strahlentherapie im DKFZ. Seine Forschergruppe hat wichtige Vorarbeiten für die Entwicklung des *HIT* geleistet.
Bevor die Bestrahlung beginnt, überprüfen die Ärzte mit Röntgengeräten die richtige Position des Patienten. Während dieser etwa fünfminütigen Voruntersuchung überwachen Sensoren 10 000 mal in der Sekunde, ob der Strahl genau sein Zielt trifft.Als weltweit einzige Anlage verfügt das *HIT* über ein drehbares Führungssystem für Schwerionen - eine sogenannte "Gantry". Dieses riesige, drehbare Gestänge ist 13 Meter hoch, 25 Meter lang und wiegt 600 Tonnen. Es trägt die Vakuumröhren und die Führungsmagnete für den Ionenstrahl. Wenn es um die eigene Achse rotiert, bewegen sich die Röhren mit. Die Anlage verformt sich dabei aber maximal um einen halben Millimeter. So kann der Patient aus jeder Richtung bestrahlt werden und der Ionenstrahl erreicht stets präzise sein Ziel. "Die Gantry ermöglicht uns zum Beispiel Hirntumore so zu beschießen, dass die Ionen nicht die empfindlichen Augen und Sehnerven durchdringen", sagt Schlegel.
Die Bestrahlung muss minutiös geplant werden: Wohin werden die Ionen geschossen und wie tief sollen sie in das Gewebe eindringen? Hierfür hat die Forschergruppe um Wolfgang Schlegel im DKFZ zusammen mit der GSI spezielle Cumputerprogramme entwickelt. "Unsere Software simuliert die Bestrahlung und ermittelt den günstigsten Ablauf", sagt Schlegel. Für jeden Patienten wird so anhand seines individuellen Befundes die optimale Vorgehensweise berechnet. Die Schwerionenbehandlung helfe vor allem solchen Patienten, deren Tumor kompliziert im Körperinnern liege oder dessen Zellen herkömmlichen Strahlentherapien nur wenig anhaben können.

Wer noch mehr wissen möchte, sollte hier anklicken:

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...re_deutsch.pdf


*"Klarheit schmückt die tiefen Gedanken"
*(Lue de Clapiers Vauvenargues)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo, Ralf, manchmal gibt es ein Leben außerhalb PCa + Forum.


Wem sagst Du das! Ich habe meinen Part gelöscht und Deinen in den Forumextrakt erhoben (= hochgeladen).

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Hutschi,



> Hallo, Forumsfreunde, auch wenn hier eine gewisse Voreingenommenheit, auch Verbitterung und Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit von Bestrahlungen eines Tumors zum Ausdruck kamen, möchte ich doch der Vollständigkeit halber meine Erläuterungen zur Behandlung mit Schwerionen fortsetzen. Prof. Schlegel meinte denn auch, daß es oft eine Gratwanderung zwischen Nebenwirkungen und erneutem Tumorwachstum - Rezidiv - sei. Können...


Einen lobenswerten Bericht, gestehe ich ohne Neit!

Aber, eine solche Art Behandlung wird wohl nur möglich sein wenn der Tumor -gleich welcher Gattung- noch verkapselt ist und dann ist es nicht sicher ob sich widererwartend ein Rezidiv meldet wie oben angedeutet!

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Kein Rezidiv nach Schwerionen

*Hallo, Helmut, danke, dass Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat. Professor Schlegel machte bei seinem Vortrag allerdings den Eindruck, dass er sich nach einer Schwerionenbehandlung eigentlich gar kein Rezidiv mehr vorzustellen vermag. 
Ich habe noch etliche Blätter mit stenografischen Notizen die Stammzellenforschung betreffend eben dem Papierkorb übergeben. Die Materie ist sehr kompliziert. Da tauchen so Wörter auf wie Tropismus - Progenitorzellen - hämopoietische Stammzellen - Hemiparese - Hemihypästhesie - Oligodendrogliom - Oligoastrozyten - Glioblastom - Anaplastisches Astrozytom - Fibrilläres Astrozytom  und auch noch Totipotente Stammzellen. In einem anderen Vortrag meinte dann ein Onkologe auch, daß man für die mittlerweile bekannten 300 verschiedenen Tumore wohl letztlich doch nicht darum herumkommt, auch 300 Medikamente dafür zu entwickeln. Tolle Aussichten sind das. Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht. Einen schönen Satz habe ich mir besonders bei einem Vortrag gemerkt, nämlich:
*"Es kommt nicht darauf an, dem Leben Tage zu geben, sondern den Tagen Leben.!

"Wer zufrieden ist, kann nie zugrundegerichtet werden"
*(Laotse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...In einem anderen Vortrag meinte dann ein Onkologe auch, daß man für die mittlerweile bekannten 300 verschiedenen Tumore wohl letztlich doch nicht darum herumkommt, auch 300 Medikamente dafür zu entwickeln...


Lieber Harald,

es ist in der Tat der Trend, für jeden Tumor den passenden "monoklonalen Antikörper" zu finden, der exakt diesen (und nur diesen!) Tumor heilen kann. Die Onkologen nennen die Dinger "MAb's" von "monoclonal anti-bodies" sie gehören zur Gruppe der sog. Biologika, also mittels bilogischer Verfahren hergestellter Medikamente.

Das Problem ist, dass diese MAb's nicht nur gefunden werden müssen (das ist schon schwer genug), sondern dass sie in geeigneten Verfahren _produzierbar_ gemacht werden müssen. Die Produktion der MAb's findet i.d.R. in Zellkulturen statt, also durch einen natürlichen biologischen Vorgang. Die Ausreifung solcher Verfahren dauert Jahre, zumal man versucht, die klassischen Trägermaterialien wie Hühnereier oder säugetierbasierte Träger (oft vom Kalb stammend) zu ersetzen. Das ist angesichts von Vogelgrippe und Rinderwahnsinn nicht nur angebracht, sondern wird von den Zulassungsbehörden zunehmend gefordert.

Die MAb's sind eine große Hoffnung für alle Krebskranken. Hoffen wir also, dass möglichst bald möglichst viele MAb's einsatzreif sind!

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------

